# Universal's Halloween Horror Nights 2009



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

I take it that these are "haunt style" theme nights at the Universal studios theme park..right?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's what I'm thinking. Last year they had one haunt house that was Freddy Kruger based. So, I hoping that this year it will be three of them. One for each movie.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

They sound like they should be fantastic..
Any Forum members ever been?


----------



## Reimagined (Jun 24, 2009)

Baron Samedi said:


> They sound like they should be fantastic..
> Any Forum members ever been?


That would be a no.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah been there about six times.Some of the houses are insane, and some are weak.The bad thing is the crowds and the money, lots of both. I'll be taking a break from HHN this year.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Ive been to a few in the past and all I can say is there were usually only like 6-9 different houses and I only got to 4 each time. The lines to get in each were horribly long, I waited hours to go in a few and maybe 45 min for the others. All of them and I mean all were such a quick walkthrough I dont know why the line was taking so long. I think I was in one for all of less than a minute? I left before the park closed I was so disgusted. This was my first time going to that, then I got talked into going again and I thought well its been a few years perhaps they improved the attractions and wait times. Nope, same deal as before. Total waste of money. The haunts themselves were laughable, one guy was wearing a cheap wherewolf costume and looed to be standing on a dryer so when he stomped it made a loud sound but it was so cheasy, not what you would expect from Universal you know? The park atmosphere was OK, but to be honest, the park is so large there was no way they could keep the atmosphere going everywhere, you ended up being in pockets of cool atmosphere to regular theme park stuff. If you want a fun time I highly recommend Busch Gardens halloween events. I have never been let down there, they have alot of haunted "houses" and themed walkthroughs (scare zones) and to top it all off you can ride many of their rides, Im looking at the wooden rollercoaster  at night. Loads of fun. Plus its cheaper and they have decent group rates of 4 or more where its only $20 a person. One last thing is that they get volunteers to dress up in their own costumes and come out to scare people and work the haunts. Volunteers that BG brings in do a really good job getting into character and we always have alot of fun. Hope this helps anyone thinking about where to go for halloween events. :3


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm kinda surprised...I would have thought if anybody was going to put on a good Halloween show it would have been Universal..


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Any theme park you go to for a halloween event consists of long lines. They moved our local Jaycees haunt last year into silver springs and it was like a 2 hour plus wait for a pretty lame haunt.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, I agree the lines are long. The first year we went ('04) we waited in these _loooong_ lines but what made it pretty tolerable was the shot bars they had in the middle of the queue  By the time we got to the haunt we were pretty lit up and happy 

Later that night we learned about the _'Express Pass'_ they sell. We swore that if we were to go back we'd invest in that for sure. The next year we did and it was worth every penny! Made it much more enjoyable, head of the line at every haunt. But, that is why I think you had to wait an extra long time to get in.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been to the halloweekends at cedar point a couple times. The first time it was rainy all day long and i had a blast.Not many people and no long lines. The second time i went it wasnt very good because it was so packed with people we only got to go to half the haunted houses.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't get how they got their themes... For one, The Wolfman seems like a reallly old concept as well as Chucky... And SAW seems to have lost it luster the past couple years, though I'm sure the haunt will kick a**.

I was hoping for something like The Strangers or some more recent films...


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm not impressed with the choices either. Saw is overplayed and boring now. Chucky is lame. The wolfman actually seems the coolest. The strangers would be cool. That movie scared the crap outta me. 

Me and my hubby were planning on going to universal's this year, because we're gonna be at disney for their halloween stuff.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

you guys just dont know whens the best time to go i have been going for 9 years now. The best time to go where there is less crowds and more of a chance to get to all the houses is the last weekend of Sept. which is the 25 and 26 this year. Its the sneek preview weekend , grand opening of HHN. Tickets are cheaper as well. If you live in the central Florida area. I suggest getting a Fear Pass. Its the same price as a regular ticket and you can go sun-thu. and do all of the houses at a slower pace . I will def. be there this year as i have been the years past. always check the site they have the theme park layout of where the attractions will be know which ones you want to go to so your not wasting time. And don't bother riding the regular rides at the park , theres no point in doing it that and you will probably end up waiting an hour there when you could of been enjoying a house.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Terra said:


> Yes, I agree the lines are long. The first year we went ('04) we waited in these _loooong_ lines but what made it pretty tolerable was the shot bars they had in the middle of the queue  By the time we got to the haunt we were pretty lit up and happy
> 
> Later that night we learned about the _'Express Pass'_ they sell. We swore that if we were to go back we'd invest in that for sure. The next year we did and it was worth every penny! Made it much more enjoyable, head of the line at every haunt. But, that is why I think you had to wait an extra long time to get in.


Terra, how much is the Express Pass? Does that include hotel? Is it for (1) day/night? When does the Halloween Horror Nights start? I should know this, I live in FL.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

slaz said:


> Terra, how much is the Express Pass? Does that include hotel? Is it for (1) day/night? When does the Halloween Horror Nights start? I should know this, I live in FL.


I'm trying to remember how much it was. I think it was another $40? Around that anyway. Worth every penny. No lines at all. I went to the site and they don't have prices up for it yet. But, they did have details on their Gory Getaway and how much the regular tickets are: Halloween Horror Nights 2009

The express pass has nothing to do with a hotel stay like they have at Disney. It's all separate. And, it's only good for one night.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

The Express Pass is about $60 , I remember cuz after everything it comes out around $100 for Fl residents. Ticket price depends on what day of the week you go.I avoid opening weekend cuz park closes ealier, 12am compared to 2am .


----------



## csusb44 (Apr 9, 2009)

I must say that HHN is one of the best i've been to!
I see that the poster is for FL? Im in San Diego so it's gonna be a stretch going across the country, does anyone have an idea on the theme for Universal in Hollywood?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is their main page. You can click on it to see what Hollywood is up to: Halloween Horror Nights at Universal Studios Looks like they are focusing on SAW.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Until this thread I have never heard anyone say anything bad about HHN.

I'm pretty surprised. 

I was curious and I think it has been confirmed that if you go earlier in the season and especially on a week night, then it's much less crowded??


----------



## csusb44 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yup looks like SAW alright...well, can't wait to see what mastery they come up with this year!


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I hate to resurrect a thread from the dead, but I found out what the REAL theme is this year. "Ripped from the Silver Screen." They're still going to use Chucky, The Wolfman, and Saw, but the main haunt is going to be an old movie theater with some zombie usher (according to the site, he "died" in 1940). I think it looks pretty neat, being a movie buff, but I won't be able to attend, due to cash constraints.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

I went the day that it opened last week Friday and Sat. and i'm gonna be honest i've been going for about 10 years now to HHN and this is the worst HHN i've ever been to. None of the houses were scary and the scare zones are crap. I was so disappointed! and i'm mad because we wasted money on a fear pass this year and we went 2 days and i don't want to go back for the rest of the month. I already messaged the creator of HHN and told him how disappointed i was in everything this year. i have been getting updates every hour starting from 6:30 to 12 on the nights HHN happens and its so dead that the lines are 5 -20 mins compared to what it usually is past years being 1hr to 3 hrs long.

either there creative team sucks this year or they did major budget cuts.

the only cool thing this year was friday john c reilly was there promoting his new movie "cirque du freak" based on the book. ( which i read and loved)


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, we decided not to go this year but I'm thinking we're going to regret this decision. Anybody gone yet? Reports?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

runswithvampires said:


> I went the day that it opened last week Friday and Sat. and i'm gonna be honest i've been going for about 10 years now to HHN and this is the worst HHN i've ever been to. None of the houses were scary and the scare zones and crap. I was so disappointed! and i'm mad because we wasted money on a fear pass this year and we went 2 days and i don't want to go back for the rest of the month. I already messaged the creator of HHN and told him how disappointed i was in everything this year. i have been getting updates every hour starting from 6:30 to 12 on the nights HHN happens and its so dead that the lines are 5 -20 mins compared to what it usually is past years being 1hr to 3 hrs long.
> 
> either there creative team sucks this year or they did major budget cuts.
> 
> the only cool thing this year was friday john c reilly was there promoting his new movie "cirque du freak" based on the book. ( which i read and loved)


Oh, that's surprising and sad. Boo


----------

